# Swans



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Any of the big white birds at bear river or rainbow unit yet? Need to get my daughter out. Thanks Vic


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

the last count says there 6000+ here right now. but what im hearing is they are not moving in tell after shooting hours.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Heard a lot the last 8 days or so at the refuge but have yet to see one. 
Seems they are just hanging out on the flats of unit 1


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

dkhntrdstn said:


> the last count says there 6000+ here right now. but what im hearing is they are not moving in tell after shooting hours.


 They're in, but not moving at all. I had a low flock of 6 fly over me but I had left my tag in the truck. Another 2 weeks and I'm pretty sure they'll be in the Rainbow unit. As of now, they are staying on the ponds and flying by night.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

OK so here is a dumb question, are they good to eat or not. Never shot one and wouldn't want to try for a tag unless I could eat one.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> OK so here is a dumb question, are they good to eat or not. Never shot one and wouldn't want to try for a tag unless I could eat one.


depends on how you cook them. i have heard they are good if you smoke them. there so many way to cook them.I just make jerky out of them with my ducks and geese.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

They taste awesome as pastrami


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

dkhntrdstn said:


> depends on how you cook them. i have heard they are good if you smoke them. there so many way to cook them.I just make jerky out of them with my ducks and geese.


 Jerkey, swan burgers, clow cooked, oven roasted, fried, a lot of different things to do. Coot and carp taste good if you know how to cook it.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

LostLouisianian said:


> OK so here is a dumb question, are they good to eat or not. Never shot one and wouldn't want to try for a tag unless I could eat one.


I made my last one into steak and it was pretty good with some Heinz 57 sauce.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

they're terrible eating, that's why I don't put in for them anymore, that and what they want to charge for a swan tag now is a joke. I would crockpot them and make some barbecue pulled swan sandwiches if I had to cook one again. Roasted swan is terrible, steaks are terrible, jerky is ok tho.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I like swan, especially the younger ones. Like Sandhill Crane or Wild Turkey they are hard to cook but once mastered they are better than any duck or goose. (which isn't saying too much)

Utahgolf's idea of pulled swan sounds good.

Try this:

get a swan


dress it out


I mean really dress it out


add pork butt and make ground swan burgers


or Swan Mushroom Brats like those on the top right


or maybe some Swan Summer Sausage made from 60% swan and 40% pork




http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/38269-swan-summer-sausage.html

.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> OK so here is a dumb question, are they good to eat or not. Never shot one and wouldn't want to try for a tag unless I could eat one.


My daughter discovered last week that neither myself nor her brother drew this year and I thought she was gonna cry. We like swan like most people like beef!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I saw a few today at Farmington Bay. Not many though, and they were flying high.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I like swan, especially the younger ones. Like Sandhill Crane or Wild Turkey they are hard to cook but once mastered they are better than any duck or goose. (which isn't saying too much)
> 
> Utahgolf's idea of pulled swan sounds good.
> 
> ...


man I might have to bring you my birds at the end of the year and have you make me some of that stuff. I will buty teh stuff if you will make it for me.that stuff looks yummyyy.


----------

